# HELP!!! MISSED BUSERELIN INJECTION - WHAT WILL HAPPEN?



## zbw2010 (May 15, 2011)

Hi,

I was three hours late for my buserelin injection and the clinic said you should only ever be an hour other side of your normal injection time.

What are the consequences of being late with your buserelin? I have been down regging for 4 weeks this Thursday for medicated FET.

Any help much appreciated

xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Hun,

I don't think its that bad - but you need to ask your clinic, we couldn't really advise in this instance as its specific to your medical circumstances.

Good luck with the rest of your cycle,

Tony
xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi zbw,

Did you manage to get hold of your clinic today? As Tony said it's best to discuss with them as only they know your specific treatment regime. I wouldn't worry yourself overly about this. I know of fellow FF's who have missed out an entire day or two of injections and all has still gone to plan for the cycle; so it doesn't always mean that it mucks things up.

Hope all goes to plan from here on in   
Maz x


----------

